# DIY Electric Yamaha using a 2015 YZ250F Frame Build



## AMP ADRENALINE (Nov 14, 2017)

Hey all, Thanks for the help and advice for some of you on this forum. Still a work in 
progress but I though I would share our progress thus far.
Here is our short test video on You tube.















This has been a three year project going on four years for all you DIY electric bike builders.
I will be offering Custom motors, Axial Flux. Batteries, controllers and other parts needed.
for this bike build. This uses a lot of the stock parts.. seat and seat covers, Plastics, Sprockets 
and chain. Ect... Only for 2014-2021 Yamaha YZ250F/FX and YZ450F/FX frames right now.

Some of the best features are a quick change battery system. Three Map settings. Regen.
Battery packs Sized for short Moto's or longer Enduro Style racing.
Modular Battery packs allow for quick repair or rotating packs.
Liquid or Air Cooled Motors. 
I will be doing more How to video's this summer for those who want to build one.
We have done a lot of the work that frankly takes years to get right. So...
Stay tuned for more video's and information on this E bike build here and at our web site.
www.xemx1.com










Thanks,
Amp Maker


----------



## Dcoxryton (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice work. We all know how much work goes into building these DIY Electric Motorcycles. This looks like a great option to have a kit ready to go. Saving 100's of hours. Can you put some more images in the gallery?


----------



## AMP ADRENALINE (Nov 14, 2017)

Latest Progress with the Electric 2018 YZ Yamaha Frame Liquid cooled Axial Flux Motor running at 6500 RPM 
This is the XE4 motor Custom made in the USA. All billet motor for now geared down 1.92 to1. 72 v nominal 400 VTC6 cells.
Quick swap battery system allows the rider to have more than one battery for longer race time.
Link to short test track video below.


----------



## AMP ADRENALINE (Nov 14, 2017)

Shawn Clark testing the bike for the first time at the Richloam Enduro


----------



## AMP ADRENALINE (Nov 14, 2017)

Shawn Clark running test 5 at the Richloam Enduro


----------



## AMP ADRENALINE (Nov 14, 2017)

Interview after the Richloam Enduro, Some details about the bike, and the quick swap system.


----------

